
Athame – Full vim for bash and readline - blux
https://github.com/ardagnir/athame
======
a3n
Nice.

But full vi has been available from the cl with readline for a long time. Not
quite as nice as athame, but very easy and serviceable.

If you are in vi mode (set -o vi, or your .inputrc is so configured), then on
the command line press esc to get out of insert mode and into normal mode,
then type v. A full vim editor will open in the terminal, with whatever you've
typed so far.

Edit, :wq to execute the command. Delete the whole buffer and :wq if you don't
want to execute anything.

This won't work anywhere but the cl I don't think, so the bit about python in
athame is nice.

~~~
finnh
"v" just opens your $EDITOR, btw, not necessarily vim-in-terminal.

It's basically the same as the bash built-in "fc" command, but operates on the
current line instead of the last one.

~~~
dllthomas
Interestingly, the readline command "edit-and-execute-command" does what it
says on the tin (by recourse to fc) _even if you 're in a context where the
line wouldn't usually be executed_. If you try prompting for filenames with
the read builtin, and turn on readline (-e) to get completions, and hit v (or,
in emacs mode, C-x C-e) to open your editor, when you leave your editor it
will execute whatever you typed as a line of bash. Unexpected.

------
jbermudes
Now that vim is on github, I think it'd be cool if eventually the vim
logic/model could be abstracted into a library that could then be used by any
text editor to instantly provide the basic vim experience without all the edge
cases that current reproductions tend to have.

~~~
finder83
neovim is trying to do just that via libuv --
[https://github.com/neovim/neovim](https://github.com/neovim/neovim)

~~~
dennyabraham
Honestly that's the most exciting part of neovim, but with the current
milestone
([https://github.com/neovim/neovim/milestones/libnvim](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/milestones/libnvim)),
libnvim might be a few seasons away

------
Crito
I see this is using the +clientserver functionality of Vim. Is there any
chance that this could be reimplemented using neovim's "vim as a library"
functionality? Is that part of neovim ready yet?

I ask because I've had +clientserver give me hassle in the past. Sometimes it
seems to just not work for no apparent reason.

~~~
blux
Yes, seems like an excellent candidate application for that. By the way, what
hassles did you experience with +clientserver? I use +clientserver by default
for various reasons and it works flawlessly.

~~~
Crito
I used to have an alias for `vim --remote` so that I could easily open files
from the commandline in a permanently running gvim session. Usually it would
work, but sometimes it would just do nothing and not print any sort of error.
I guess I was probably doing something wrong, but I didn't really dig into it
that much. After a while I just decided I liked vim in the terminal more
anyway.

------
krick
Looks cool, but I doubt I'll use it: switching between modes when using shell
isn't very comfy. Actually, every time when I see "vim-mode in <something>"
(like shell, IPython Notebook) I wish for the opposite: <something> in vim.
But stuff like Emacs or even Atom seems to be more flexible for that purpose,
usually all these "<something> in vim" don't really work (or even couldn't be
implemented due to inability to show graphics inside the vim (gvim) window).
It's a shame.

~~~
hammerandtongs
From my experience with people and their vim knowledge, not "set -o vi" on
their shell is what holds them back from becoming truly good at vim.

Yes it's uncomfortable but that's most likely a result of a person's
disfluency in vim itself.

If you are having problems with vi in bash its likely that you aren't using w
W b B cw dw D a A regularly in vim either.

~~~
krick
I guess I'm pretty damn fluent in vim. But I use emacs-style shortcuts in
shell and don't imagine why I would ever switch.

~~~
hammerandtongs
Because esc-b esc-b esc-b is much more painful then esc b b b

------
ah-
Looks interesting, how does it actually work? I'm quite surprised to see the
--INSERT-- in the bottom left all the time.

Also, ctrl-x-e

------
pwr
Looks good.

Unfortunately nothing changed (neither in bash nor python repl) after i
installed it. I followed the installation steps 1-3 on Ubuntu 14.04. Does
anyone know what i'm missing?

~~~
rhgraysonii
I'm having the exact same issue. Using ubuntu 14.04, zsh.

------
weinzierl
What I really want is: "Full vim in the browser".

I use "It's all text" which is good, but it's still only a crutch.

~~~
greggyb
I use cVim on Chrome for all of my work computers, and DWB[0] on my personal
(Linux) computer. DWB is the best in-browser Vim experience I've had, and
quite light on resources in my experience.

[0][http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/](http://portix.bitbucket.org/dwb/)

